# Tire Pressure Questions



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok the camper states 65psi max when cold. If 65 is max what should you fill them to? Is the max the correct answer?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What does the sidewall of the tire say...I'm assuming you have load range D tires, so I would say yes, 65 psi is the correct answer. I would go with whatever the max inflation pressure is on the sidewall, as that is when the tire will have it's max payload capacity also.

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah, What he said^^^^^

65PSI is what you want.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is Goodyears two cents worth.

PROPER TIRE INFLATION 
Correct tire inflation is a key component in tire care. The recommended maximum inflation pressures for your tires are indicated on the certification label or in your owner's manual. Since RVs can be loaded with many different configurations, the load on each tire will vary. For this reason, actual air pressure required should be determined based on the load on each individual tire. Inflation pressure should be adjusted to handle the tire carrying the heaviest load, and all tires on the axle should be adjusted to this standard.

Each manufacturer provides load and inflation tables specific to their products to help you determine the correct tire inflation pressure for your vehicle's loading.

Underinflation brings a higher risk of susceptibility to damage due to road hazards, reduces casing durability, and causes a loss in fuel economy, plus uneven or irregular tire wear. Severe or prolonged underinflation brings about an increased risk of tread separation.

IMPORTANT: It's a common practice for RV owners to lower tire pressure in their search for a smoother ride. This is not only dangerous, it's relatively ineffective, as the difference in ride quality is not significant. When minimum inflation pressure requirements are not met, tire durability and optimum operating conditions are compromised. Tire inflation pressure should always meet at least the minimum guidelines for vehicle weight.

MORE IMPORTANT INFLATION PRESSURE GUIDELINES
Check your tires' air pressures at least once a month, before each trip and each morning you drive during a trip. Tire pressure should be checked cold, or before you have driven that day, as tire pressure ratings have been designed with typical running heat/pressure build-up in mind. Remember to check the air pressures of the inside tires in dual fitments and make sure the valves and caps are free of dirt and moisture.

It may be necessary to inflate your tires at a truck stop or truck service center in order to acheive adequate air pressure for your coach's needs 
Only permanent air seal metal valve caps should be used 
Be safe - if a tire has been run 20% underinflated, it must be dismounted and inspected by a trained professional. It should not be aired up without a full inspection or without using a safety cage. Use a calibrated gauge. If your tire is rated for higher inflation pressures, a special gauge will be required designed for larger tires. 
Maintain mated duals at equal inflation pressures 
Don't bleed air from warm tires to reduce pressure buildup 
Don't inflate tires to cold PSI rating beyond rim specifications 
Don't run one dual at low inflation pressure or flat


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

don't for get about the TV tires too. They will need a bit more pressure under load as well.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

if 65 is the max ... then 65 they should be!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to what they all said

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Follow the load inflation table.

For towing, you'll likely end up at the maximum on the sidewall.

For non-towing, the load inflation table will help guide you to find the ideal (safest) level.

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, to add on - what about the TV tires? I've read numerous posts on the board stating that most guys run their LT tires at 35 and then inflate them to the max when they tow. Since I want to be one of the "most guys"







that's what I've been doing. But, I wouldn't mind revisiting that. Why would I not run my LT tires at the recommended 50 psi all the time? That's what they are designed for, aren't they? Doesn't the recommended psi give the tire the shape it was designed for, therefor placing the tread on the road properly for even wear?

Scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

thanks for the replies.. 65 it is. My truck tires are at 70 psi for towing and 50 for day to day.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Okay, to add on - what about the TV tires? I've read numerous posts on the board stating that most guys run their LT tires at 35 and then inflate them to the max when they tow. Since I want to be one of the "most guys"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott,

If the tires on your truck are the original tires that came on it, then when not towing, run them at the recommended pressures on the door, or higher. Never lower.

If they are not the original tires, then consult the tire manufacturers inflation charts, usually available on the makers website.

My LT265-75R-16's on the Excursion are original, and Ford recommends 50F/55R (max inflation pressure on the sidewalls is 80psi). I actually run them at 65/70, and get a bit more mpg's, with out the ride suffering. While towing I run 70/80.

Of course, I'm no expert, but it works for me.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll agree with Tim as for the TV tire pressure.

Reason I don't run full pressure on the rear of my truck while not towing is there is absolutely no weight and that will change the footprint of the tire and it's traction ability. If I have them up to full pressure 85 psi they only ride on the center of the tread causing wear. If I drop the pressure down to around 50 it seems just right. I keep the front around 75 psi due to the heavy engine and never change that. So far it's working but I forget sometimes to drop the rear pressure after a trip and I can see the tire wear.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Why would I not run my LT tires at the recommended 50 psi all the time? That's what they are designed for, aren't they? Doesn't the recommended psi give the tire the shape it was designed for, therefor placing the tread on the road properly for even wear?


Frist, the sidewall pressure is the Maximum pressure, NOT the recommended. The recommended pressure in in the load-inflation table.

Second, if you are inflated to the maximum when not towing your tire may have less rubber contacting the road. Less rubber = less traction. Plus, the center of the tire may wear more quickly.

Ed


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> The recommended pressure in in the load-inflation table.
> 
> Ed


Where do i find this?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> The recommended pressure in in the load-inflation table.
> 
> Ed


Where do i find this?
[/quote]
driver door by the lock there is a sticker there is a loaded psi and a un-loaded psi front and back tire psi


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> The recommended pressure in in the load-inflation table.


Where do i find this?
[/quote]
The load inflation table is published by the manufacturer of the tire. If you are lucky the manufacturer posts it on their web site (Good Year does), or you may need to contact the tire dealer for a copy. Here's an example.

The sticker on the door is NOT the load inflation table. The manufacturer of the vehicle certainly used the load-inflation table to help them determine the pressures listed on sticker on the door, but what is on the sticker is the pressures for the stock tire. Several tire manufacturers recommend that the tire dealer replace the door sticker with a new sticker when non-stock tires are put on the vehicle; I know of zero tire dealers that do this.

As others have pointed out in previous threads, the load inflation table is not the total answer. You need to combine it with your experience and your particular towing / non-towing situation to come up with a pressure that makes sense for you.

Ed


----------

